# [EVDL] EV aircraft beat an ICE plane in Green Flight Challange



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EADS has a full electric plane

http://www.eads.com/eads/int/en/news/press.255618dd-959b-4f4a-865b-ad884f380318.08af92a7-2c53-400a-8429-8b135733cbcc.html?queryStr=electric 
plane&pid=1


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some very encouraging results in flight research! Any reports on the
advancement involving helicopters? I hear about special batteries in both
the European and U. S. markets that have been developed for the helicopter
market. I am thinking that these same high density batteries would work well
in any flight application.

Regards,
Tom



> R Willis <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > EADS has a full electric plane
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, and that is great. That was a single person plane with limited time
aloft. =


The eGenius is a two person craft and was aloft for about two hours with avg
speed about 100mph. This is much more substantial than the numbers from the
Cri-Cri, over a year ago.

I had time for a bit more research - this is from various sources
(unconfirmed, of course):

60kW motor
56Kwh battery, =

741 pounds - motor + controller + battery

from wikipedia:

Payload: 200 lb ()
Length: 26.6 ft ()
Wingspan: 55.3 ft ()
Height: ()
Wing area: 153.92 sqft ()
Max takeoff weight: 2,100 lb ()
Powerplant: 1 =D7 Sineton electric motor, 100 kW ()
Rate of climb: 900 ft/min () at MTOW


http://cafefoundation.org/v2/gfc_main.php

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2045101/Taurus-G4-Electric-pl
ane-wins-biggest-prize-aviation-history.html

Peri


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of R Willis
Sent: 26 October, 2011 8:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] EV aircraft beat an ICE plane in Green Flight Challange

EADS has a full electric plane

http://www.eads.com/eads/int/en/news/press.255618dd-959b-4f4a-865b-ad884f380
318.08af92a7-2c53-400a-8429-8b135733cbcc.html?queryStr=3Delectric
plane&pid=3D1


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

just wait till you see the big a380 there working on

i hear there is no plug in needed

from NY direct to Cal. and no plugin or fuel


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

